# Identification help



## olevince (May 27, 2018)

I recently picked up this rusty relic. 44626 is hand stamped on forward side of crank hanger. Rack doesn't look origonal. Tires are Goodyear war tire 26 x 1.375. I was told it is a butler but I think the guy I got it from thought that because of the chain ring. It has new departure hubs and drop stand but not a skip tooth. Stainless fenders are in excellent shape. Not sure if I want to get it rolling or not until I find out what it is and possible value. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (May 27, 2018)

Looks like a Black Beauty chain ring. Disclaimer........ I know nothing about these old bikes. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1908-black-beauty-need-help.124601/#post-835286


----------

